# Mats and Knots and More Knots-Oh My!



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum and new to the Maltese breed. I have a 9.5 month old male from Bonnie's Angels. Of course it took him all of 2 seconds to totally win my heart! He is the best! However I am struggling with his coat. I feel like I spend all day grooming him, and he still is full of teeny tiny knots and impossible mats. Could this be the coat change I've read about? Does this mean I am going to have to shave his coat down? :mellow: There is a good bit of fluff in the comb/brush after I groom him-if that is indicative of anything. Please bring on the advice! And, may I add, that this forum is a lifesaver for the newbie Maltese owner! Thanks to everybody for taking the time to participate. It is most definitely a worthwhile endeavor!


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes any advice on this appreciated - my little Rexy (only about 4 months) is already having all kinds of problems with knots and mats. It took me far too long to get a comb (was just using a pin brush), and he HATES the comb. I've tried putting in some de-matting spray, but it doesn't really seem to help much. I also feel like I spend at least an hour a day combing him, but can't fully get the mats out or they just come back - I really don't want to shave him - HELP!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have read here that others have used a product call "Kinky Knot Today" haven't tried it, but others say it melts the mat??


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I believe Kinky Knot Today saved me and Cici! She had horrible mats around her bum because she's so full of evergy, as soon as I brush her she rolls around and gets her coat messy. I bought it at target, and it's very affordable also considering you only need to use very little (pea size or smaller!). It practically dissolves the mats. You just need to apply a little tiny bit directly on the mat and massage it (not on the skin). I would recommend washing it off afterwards or cleaning it off with a wet washcloth only because with Cici if I leave it on and she goes to play outside, the areas where I applied the product get really dirty and glumpy, it kind of looked like she got pieces of gum stuck to her hair so I had to cut them off (very little). By the way, this is a product for humans, but it's natural and it has not had any negative effects on Cici. 

Just make sure you're brushing and combing your fluff everyday (especially with log hair). The hardest part will be getting rid of the current mats, but after that if you brush everyday (it's ok if you forget a day) it will be easier and faster. I brush her with the link Madan bristle brush (spraying first the brush with a detangler spray) and then when I'm done brushing I comb her hair with a buttercomb (spraying the comb). I learned about spraying the brush and comb first before combing the hair in this forum, and now I think it's hey important! It prevents your malts hair from breaking, and by not spraying it directly on your malts hair you won't get it wet and damage it with the comb (because I also learned here never to brush or comb wet hair). 

At first I struggled with Cici, but believe me, it gets easier! I now enjoy grooming her, and she does too. At first, to get her mats out I lasted two days (didn't do it all at once). But after getting all those nasty mats out, it's not as hard. 

I'm not very experienced, but everything I know so far I learned from this forum! Goodluck to you .


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and make sure you get to brush all her hair! When I first got Cici I would skip some areas, or just forget about them (armpits, belly and under her tail). Preventing mats is the way to go .


----------



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi! Welcome!

I would recommend you give your dog a haircut. Afterwards, just make sure you groom every day without fail to prevent mats.

I found it very helpful to buy multiple types of brushes and combs. You'll be spending considerable time grooming so getting the right tools will definitely make it easier. 

If there's a mat, make sure you hold the hair behind the part you're combing so it doesn't pull on their skin 

Best Wishes


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Kim and Max!!! I just saw your album pics- Max is a cutie pie! :wub: Maybe you can describe your current grooming process?

I agree with Nora- Mat prevention is key! It is possible that Max could be going through a coat change but the grooming process should be the same routine, regardless. 

Here is a general process I use for Obi daily:
-- detangling spray sprayed onto my hands and worked into coat or lightly spritzed onto coat
-- Use pin brush to brush the hair in sections/layers- start with the most under coat and brush ends upward towards the body (just like proper human hair brushing technique). You can use large clips to hold up the top layers if it makes it easier. I just make a part and brush, then make a new part, then brush, etc...
-- Make sure to brush the belly/armpits or other areas prone to matting. I hold Obi in a cradle hold on his back to brush these areas. Or you can place the pup on his/her side to reach the belly/under areas.
-- Use a more concentrated detangler (ie. cowboy magic, kinky curly knot today, etc...) for stubborn mats/tangles- I apply it directly to the matted area, then using my fingers (thumb and forefinger in a pincer grasp), I smooth/rub the knotted hair in a straight motion along the hair shaft from closest to the body to the tip. (hard to describe- it looks kinda like as if you're rubbing a piece of string or ribbon between your thumb/index finger in a pincer grasp). This repeated motion helps gently loosen the mat initially. I find that this work MUCH better than just initially taking a comb or rat-tail to to break up the mat and is less damaging to the hair. 
--Once the knots/mats or out or minimized, I use a metal comb (buttercomb type) to comb through the hair and catch any mats that the pin brush missed.
-- If worse comes to worst, I use thinning shears to cut out the mat. By this point, I make the mat/knot as small as possible and then only cut when it's absolutely game-over.

Of note, CLEAN hair is SOOOOO much easier to get mats out of. Do a quick brushover prior to the bath, then condition the hair really well and dry with blowdryer and do the above process. Clean and conditioned hair will often help the matted hair slick and break-up with much less effort


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I kept MiMi in full coat for over two years. She was exquisite, but I lost the battle after a long weekend of fun with friends. I had to clip her body hair. It does have a lot to do with your dogs coat, but whether it is silky, cottony,thick or thin...you cannot skip two days of careful brushing all the way from the skin without a terrible ordeal. You determine the length of coat by how much time you are willing to devote on a regular schedule. Maltese look gorgeous in full coat, stylish and pretty in a town and country, adorable in a long puppy cut, cute as can be in a short puppy cut and sweeter the pie cut close. Choose what you can do and what you value, but anyway you go, you can't go wrong.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

What type of 'detangler' do you all recommend? I'm going to order the Kinky Curly but apparently will need something more 'all over'.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't tried many, so I can't really recommend a product, but I'm currently using Pet Head strawberry yogurt, if that helps. I think it's fine, and it smells really good, but I'm probably going to try something different after I finish this bottle. 
Also you should try adding a little olive oil to the shampoo and I find it makes the hair softer and tangles less, and then filling a little tub with 4 table spoons of conditioner and a gallon of water and having your malt just stay there for 3 minutes while pouring the water mixed with conditioner.


----------

